# PC schaltet sich nach POWER ON sofort aus



## andy_0 (16. März 2011)

Hi,

mein PC schaltet sich ungefähr eine Sekunde nach einschalten wieder aus. Da das Probem u.U. komplexer ist, beschreibe ich den Verlauf der letzten zwei Wochen. Leider wird dieser Thread ein bisschen länger . Wer die Vorgeschichte überspringen möchte, springt einfach ganz nach unten zu den "Testkonfigurationen".

Gegenwärtige PC Konfiguration:
Asus P5Q Pro
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (Boxed Lüfter)
4x 2 GB RAM
Gainward ATI Radeon 4850 512 MB
OCZ StealthXStream 700W Netzteil
2x Samsung 500 GB mit Intel Matrix als Raid 0 geschaltet; Bootsystem
1x Samsung 2 TB
Asus XONAR D2X
Windows 7 Professional x64

Vorgeschichte: *Kabelbrand*
Vor ungefähr zwei Wochen wurden mir zwei neue Festplatten (inkl. bestellten Strom- und SATA-Kabel als All-In-One-Kabel) geliefert. Am Donnerstag den 3. März habe ich es im PC verbaut. Direkt nach einschalten des Rechners kam es zum Kabelbrand des Stromkabels der beiden Festplatten. Der PC lief keine fünf Sekunden bevor ich ihn vom Strom getrennt habe. Fazit: Kabel hinüber, Kabel von Netzteil und einem Lüfter aufgeplatzt durch Hitzeentwicklung, mind. eine Festplatte verursacht Kurzschlüsse. Die defekten Komponenten wurden *ausgetauscht* (bzw. ich warte noch auf eine Entschädigung) und das OCZ StealthXStream 700W wurde am Samstag den 5. März als neues *Netzteil * verbaut. Die 700W sind zwar deutlich überdemensioniert, jedoch verfügt das Netzteil über viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten.

Vorgeschichte: *PC Abstürze*
Die Hardware lief anscheinend wieder zufriedenstellend. Über die Tage stellte sich jedoch heraus, dass der* PC sich manchmal ohne Grund ausschaltet*. Ich habe es zwar nie selbst gesehen was genau passiert, jedoch wenn ich nach einiger Zeit (manchmal 15 Minuten, manchmal mehrere Stunden) wieder an den PC ging, war dieser plötzlich aus. Ich vermute das dieser einfach keinen Strom bekommen hat bzw es einen Kurzschluss (im Computer?) gab. Am Anfang verdächtigte ich die Master/Slave Steckdose. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war es auch schon vorgekommen, dass der PC kurzzeitig nicht mehr booten konnte. Er schaltete sich direkt nach dem einschalten wieder aus. Habe zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits einzelne Komponenten entfernt bis der PC wieder ging und dann wieder hinzugefügt ohne das Problem bzw die defekte Hardware zu erkennen.

Vorgeschichte: *Probleme beim Booten*
Am Donnerstag den 10. März ging es dann richtig los. Der *PC schaltete sich während der Verwendung mehrmals ab* (ich war leider nie dabei). Am 11. März ging am Abend fast nichts mehr. Der PC bootete noch bis zur Auswahl "Windows normal starten". Sobald dieses Menü bestätigt wurde (oder auch "Abgesicherter Modus", "Starthilfe starten") schaltete sich der PC sofort aus (Kurzschluss?). Im BIOS selber lief der PC auch mehrere Minuten ohne Probleme. Die Temperaturen der CPU waren bei 40° C. Entsprechend schien alles auf das Intel Matrix Raid im Raid 0 betrieb hinzudeuten. Vorallem da sich das System immer an derselben Stelle verabschiedete. Eine ausführliche Diagnose konnte ich zu diesem Zeit nicht durchführen, da mir u.a. von Freitag bis einschließlich Montag kein Internet zur Verfügung stand (um Software zur Diagnose zu laden) und der Fehler nicht wirklich reproduzierbar war. Am Samstag spät Abends (bzw. Samstags in der früh) gelang es mir den PC einmal für 5 Minuten und kurz danach für 10 Minuten zu starten und ein paar Daten von dem Raid zu backupen. Ab Sonntag hatte sich der *Fehler erneut geändert*. Anstatt bis zur OS-Auswahl zu kommen und sich abzuschalten, *dauerte der Einschaltvorgang lang*e und es *passierte * innerhalb mehrere Sekunden *nichts * (kein BIOS piepsen, kein Bild -> offenbar nur Strom aber keine BIOS-Initialisierung) bis sich das *System (nach vlt fünf Sekunden) wieder ausschaltete*.

Am Dienstag gegen 10 Uhr lief der Computer PROBLEMLOS an und hielt bis 19 Uhr durch als ich ihn heruntergefahren habe. Die Festplatten sind nun sehr wahrscheinlich doch nicht defekt. Zum einem habe ich 150 GB an Daten von dem Raid gezogen, zum anderen habe ich auch eine mehrstündige RAID *Diagnose* durchgeführt, die *keine Fehler im Raid festgestellt* hat. Bislang konnte ich auch keine ungewöhnlichen Geräusche an den Festplatten feststellen, die ja oft vor einem Ausfall auftreten. SMART kann ich von den Raidplatten leider nicht auslesen.

*PC schaltet sich sofort wieder aus*:
Seit Dienstag Abend lässt sich der PC nicht mehr einschalten. War Tage zuvor noch das BIOS gegangen, schaltet sich der Rechner nun direkt (ca. eine Sekunde) nach dem Einschalten wieder aus. Ich bin mir nun sicher, dass die Festplatten nicht das Problem sind . Der *Fehler ist nun*, im Gegensatz zu einer Woche zuvor, *reproduzierbar*. Das Netzteil wurde heute kurzfristig an einen anderen PC ohne Probleme angeschlossen.

*Testkonfiguration*:
1.
Netzteil 24 Pin (ATX) an Mainboard
4x 2 GB RAM gesteckt
CPU Power (EATX 12V 8 Pin (CPU1, CPU2; jeweils 4 Pin)) angesteckt
Status: Sofortige Abschaltung

2.
Netzteil 24 Pin (ATX) an Mainboard
4x 2 GB RAM gesteckt
CPU Power (EATX 12V 8 Pin (CPU1, CPU2; jeweils 4 Pin)) NICHT gesteckt
Status: Strom und Lüfter laufen; GPU kann gesteckt werden und läuft ebenfalls, System bootet ohne CPU natürlich nicht.

Ich bin mit meiner Weisheit ziemlich am Ende. Zuerst die verschiedenen, nur über wenige Stunden reproduzierbaren Fehler (Boot von Raid Festplatten nicht möglich, nach einschalten passiert nichts, nach einschalten sofortige Abschaltung) und jetzt ist der Computer sogut wie tot. Es kann sich wohl nur um Mainboard, CPU oder vlt doch das Netzteil handeln? Was meint ihr?

Grüße,

Andy


----------



## Jimini (16. März 2011)

Hast du das CMOS mal resettet?

MfG Jimini


----------



## andy_0 (16. März 2011)

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch vor kurzen ^^. Ich hab es zwar bereits im BIOS auf Standard zurückgestellt (bzw, jetzt wo ich darüber rede, nach dem Netzteilaustausch hatte ich ne CMOS Fehlermeldung, warum auch immer), aber vor wenigen Minuten hab ich die Batterie entfernt und les mal nach ob ich nen Jumper setzen muss. Als weitere Lösung wollte ich gestern das Notfall Bios einspielen (ASUS hat da ne Technik für BIOS-Schäden, nen Ersatzbios), aber gegenwärtig kann ich nichts per Software machen.


----------



## Jimini (16. März 2011)

Ja, am besten mal umjumpern, kurz einschalten, wieder ausmachen, Jumper zurücksetzen und schauen, obs was gebracht hat.

MfG Jimini


----------



## andy_0 (16. März 2011)

Leider nein. Soweit kommt das System nichtmal. Direkt nach dem einschalten geht der Strom wieder aus.


----------



## Jimini (16. März 2011)

Hast du den Rechner mal testweise nicht mit dem Einschaltknopf eingeschaltet, sondern indem du die beiden Pins auf dem Mainboard überbrückt hast?

MfG Jimini


----------



## andy_0 (16. März 2011)

Es liegt vermutlich nicht daran. Der Schalter scheint zu funktionieren. Die 2. Systemkonfiguration, indem die zwei 4 Pin EATX 12V Anschlüsse nicht gesteckt werden (Stromanschluss für die CPU), sorgt dafür, dass der PC durchgängig mit Strom versorgt wird. Ich werd mir mal nen Jumper suchen den ich auf den POWER ON schalter lege. Ich werde den Beitrag hier editieren.


----------



## Jimini (16. März 2011)

Den Jumper brauchst du nicht, du kannst genauso gut einen Schraubenzieher, ein Messer oder ein kleines Stück Metall nehmen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## x-up (16. März 2011)

das Asus P5Q Pro müsste doch einen Fiep-Ton von sich geben? oder?

EDIT: ich habs nochmal gelesen, du kommst gar nicht mehr zum BIOS. Das ist krass, möglich dass es der CPU Sockel vom MB ist - hast du jemanden, der dir eine 775 CPU leihen kann, um mit der dann einen Test durchzuführen.


----------



## andy_0 (16. März 2011)

@ Jimini 
Ahh super Tipp. Das Einschaltverhalten ändert sich leider nicht. Das System geht kurz an und schaltet sich unverzüglich wieder aus.

@ x-up
Ja. Normalerweise ja. Aber soweit kommt es gar nicht. Zuerst hatte ich nen Fehler das zwar Strom anlag (Lüfter liefen etc), aber es nicht ins BIOS lief (Piepton, Bildschirm bekommt Bild etc) und sich der Rechner nach so 5 Sekunden ausgeschaltet hat. Jetzt schaltet sich der Rechner direkt nach dem Einschalten ab. Ob es einen Piepton liefern müsste, wenn die CPU nicht angesteckt (2x 4 Pin EATX 12V) ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## x-up (16. März 2011)

ich habs nochmal gelesen, du kommst gar nicht mehr zum BIOS. Das ist krass, möglich dass es der CPU Sockel vom MB ist - hast du jemanden, der dir eine 775 CPU leihen kann, um mit der dann einen Test durchzuführen.


----------



## andy_0 (16. März 2011)

Ja. Ich könnte nen Freund bequatschen mir seine CPU mal zu leihen ^^. Das wird jedoch erst am Wochenende passieren. Außerdem brauch ich für so ein Vorhaben neue Leitpaste. Meine ist schon alt und wohl auch nicht mehr soviel drinne.


----------



## x-up (16. März 2011)

Ja, teste das mal. 

Wenn das zutrifft, dann wäre dein MB bereits das 2. Sockel 775 von Asus MB in diesem Jahr, bei welchem sich der Sockel vertschüsst hat. Ich kann mich an das Modell nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## andy_0 (16. März 2011)

War das nur der Sockel oder ist die CPU mit draufgegangen?

[edit 23.03.2011]
Das mainboard ist es wohl nicht. Neues mainboard gekauft, cpu und ram montiert. Selber fehler. System schaltet sich nach power on sofort aus. Werd die tage zu nem freund gehen und dort meine cpu einbauen. Meine fresse. Wenn die CPU kaputt ist, wird es richtig teuer. Der computer ist zwar zwei jahre alt, aber die Q9550 kostet heute noch 220 euro (aufgrund dessen, dass der sockel 775 eingestellt wurde).


----------

